# My babies are not eating seeds



## yuvaru (Oct 28, 2015)

I dont see My budgies eating these days, most of the food stays as it is in the tray, they are yet spilling them around.... Does high temperature (107 deg F) would reduce their hungry, would they reduce their greediness to eat? Yet they are active.

I have covered with plastic mat between cage and window, which would reduce more heat getting in, I also put a wet cloth on cage and put on Fan to keep environment cool.


I lost two birds in this summer,,, am worried about other three,,,


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm sorry you have lost two of your budgies. 

Budgies can't go without food for a long period of time and when there is a steep decrease in appetite, this is generally an indication that they are sick and in need of professional, medical attention.

It's important to really see if those scattered seeds are untouched as in still with the husks on. The same goes for the food bowls.

Do your budgies eat fresh foods besides the seeds? What are their poops like?

If they are truly not eating and given the fact two of your budgies have passed away from unknown causes, it would be best to have your remaining budgies properly examined by an avian vet specialist.

I'm wishing your budgies all the best and hope they will soon get their appetite back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I understand Avian Vets are not easy to find in your country which makes it that much more important for you to take a very active role in providing the best possible care for your budgies. If you can find an exotic vet that treats small birds or a regular vet that will work with you perhaps in consultation with an Avian Vet you will have a better chance of ensuring they receive the proper diagnosis and treatment needed. Additionally, I suggest you carefully review the information in the Budgie Articles as well as the Stickies at the top of each section of the forum. The more you know and understand about budgies and the best practices for caring for them the better off you will be.

LIST OF VETS IN INDIA: CALCUTTA

It sounds as though your budgies may have Avian Gastric Yeast but we are not Avian Vets nor can we make diagnosis. 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

If you are unable to find a vet near you to work with, then please try contacting an on-line Avian Vet for assistance:

Get Your Bird Care Problems Answered by Bird Specialists

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.you got some wonderful and helpful advice from our wonderful friends here.i hope your budgies will be alright and you can find a vet to treat them.blessings and I wish you and your budgies many happy years together.:albino::green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums. 

I'm so sorry to hear you've been having difficulties with your flock! You've been given some great advice so far and I hope that you're able to help the rest of your little ones. 

Please be sure to keep us posted on their condition and if you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

I'm keeping your flock in my prayers and hope that they will be better soon. :fingerx:

Best wishes :wave:


----------

